# If pikachu weren't the face of pokemon....



## Propaganda Man (Jun 25, 2007)

What would be?

I was thinking Eevee at first but it doesn't seem tough enough.

I like the idea of Growlithe more. Like pikachu he can be cute but he can also be strong. Plus he looks like a dog which everyone likes!


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 25, 2007)

That's actually a very good question...

Meowth, maybe. Or Growlithe like you said. Something that's cute, yet fierce.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 25, 2007)

Charizard, of course, Charizard was the most popular for a long time.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 25, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Charizard, of course, Charizard was the most popular for a long time.


 I don't think they would. Have a fully leveled starter pokemon would hurt the franchise if anything.


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 25, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Especially since people would want the Pokemon, but would be depressed since you have to evolve to get them.


----------



## Darth Makar (Jun 25, 2007)

I've never really played Pokemon, but I think that Charzard would be since I see him quite frequently.  Almost as frequently as Pikachu.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 25, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, Pikachu is hard to find in all of the games...


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 25, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Are you kidding?

Pikachu was gotten in Viridian Forest in R/B/Y/FR/LG.


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 25, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Right, I also belive it was in the powerplant as well.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 25, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 But it was rare.


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 25, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hardly.


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 25, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Your kidding, right?

4-10 minutes of looking for him, and BAMN. He shows up.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 25, 2007)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I rest my case....


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 25, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Fanghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 For me it was all over me. I couldn't get away from it. Maybe you just ain't cool enough.   
B)


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 25, 2007)

Bulbasaur.

It's not No.01 for nothing.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 25, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I saw them too, but they were listed as rare on serebii.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 25, 2007)

Possibly no one of them.  But I agree with Yogurt that it could be charizard.


----------



## Grawr (Jun 25, 2007)

Gengar, of course!     

jk, I'm not sure who I'd want to see. I guess I do agree with DF on the Bulbasaur-being-#1-thing...


----------



## JJH (Jun 25, 2007)

I agree with Df and Gengar, Bulbasaur is No.1. Or possibly Caterpie. He was the first Pokemon Ash caught, and many people playing R/B/Y/FR/LG pick a Butterfree as a PKMN for their team.



JJH0369


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 26, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> But I agree with Yogurt


 You sure you want to do that?     

Butterfree wasnt a good pokemon though, myself I had My starter, A Weedle,  A Pidgey, and Two Nidoran...


----------



## JJH (Jun 26, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 He probably shouldn't...

Butterfree could learn some good moves. My Butterfree in FireRed helped me in the PKMN League a lot.




JJH0369


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 26, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, Just get a Kadabra instead.Beedrill was more Attack-based, Butterfree Status conditon based.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 26, 2007)

Caterpi could not be it. It is hard for it to show emotion and a giant caterpillar just ain't cool.


----------



## JJH (Jun 26, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Caterpi could not be it. It is hard for it to show emotion and a giant caterpillar just ain't cool.


 What are you taling about? Giant worms RULE!



Teh JJH


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm thinkin' Charizard or Bulbasaur.  Or perhaps Squirtle... Who knows.


----------



## MGMT (Jun 26, 2007)

I was for a second thinking it would be marowak, but then i thought it could be squirtle, it's cute and strong


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 26, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I'm thinkin' Charizard or Bulbasaur.  Or perhaps Squirtle... Who knows.


 yay for charizard


----------



## MGMT (Jun 26, 2007)

BOOOO!!! go squirtle!    			  :yes:


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 26, 2007)

I think Pm Should whip out one of his polls.


----------



## JJH (Jun 26, 2007)

It seems most people agree on Charizard. I say Bulbasaur, though.



Teh JJH


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 26, 2007)

I only viable options are Charizard, Blastoise, or Bulbasaur. I'm willing to bet Bulba, however.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 26, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> I think Pm Should whip out one of his polls.


 Exscuse me! I only use polls when dire questions need to be answered! Or if I'm really bored.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 26, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This isnt a Dire question?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 26, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dunno, but I'm not bored   
:huh:


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 26, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah but you said Or not and.


----------



## JJH (Jun 26, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 But he's not bored and he's not sure if it's a dire question. If he was sure it was dire, then he'd make teh poll. Right PM?



Teh JJH


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 26, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 But I'm not bored.   
:huh:


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 26, 2007)

I made it either way, enjoy!


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 26, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So now you are still bored?


----------



## JJH (Jun 26, 2007)

Teh JJH0369 thanks you. Now we may know exactly who stole teh kookies from teh kooky jar.



Teh JJH


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 26, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Teh JJH0369 thanks you. Now we may know exactly who stole teh kookies from teh kooky jar.
> 
> 
> 
> Teh JJH


 What do Kookys have to do with anything?


----------



## JJH (Jun 26, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't know. I just want to know who stole my kookies.

BTW, I voted for teh Bulby.



Teh JJH


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 26, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, I did, but its a Bandit's intstinct.


----------



## JJH (Jun 26, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bandits love teh Bulby?



Te JJH


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 26, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No, I stole your Kooky.


----------



## JJH (Jun 26, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


             

So you don't love teh Bulby?



Teh JJH


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 26, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I do, but not as much as the Kooky, the Charizard, and teh PiE.


----------



## JJH (Jun 26, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Makes sense.


Teh JJH


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 26, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 When do  I not?


----------



## JJH (Jun 26, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like Charizard better then Bulby, but I think Bulbasaur would be better for teh job.

And 99.99% of teh time.



Teh JJH


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 26, 2007)

I don't like pie :no: 

And I don't like bugs so cater*pie* wasn't added to the poll.


----------



## JJH (Jun 26, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> I don't like pie :no:
> 
> And I don't like bugs so cater*pie* wasn't added to the poll.


 How can you not like pie and bugs?



Teh JJH


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 26, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Probably the opposite for me.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 26, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lets just say it has to do with a bad experience in my childhood.

I ate a bug pie :gyroidpuke:


----------



## JJH (Jun 26, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You think you make sense 99.99% of the time? 



Teh JJH


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 26, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 YAUS.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 26, 2007)

It must be hard to think you don't make sense   
:huh:


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 26, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> It must be hard to think you don't make sense   
:huh:


 Yeah. Cause If you think you dont make sense, You are saysing that in a way you dobnt make sense.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 26, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 But why would you say something that didn't make sense to you?   
:huh:


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 26, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Because You dont make sense...


----------



## Nate (Jun 26, 2007)

It's obvious.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 26, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ohhhhhh


  
:huh:


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 26, 2007)

Flygon said:
			
		

> It's obvious.


 Of course! Instead of the Pikachu theme park it would be a Magikarp splash park!


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 26, 2007)

Flygon said:
			
		

> It's obvious.


 Omg, I didnt realize that.


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 26, 2007)

I picked Growlithe. He's like my favorite Pokemon with the exception of Jolteon, Shinx, Typhosion, and Arcanine.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 26, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> I picked Growlithe. He's like my favorite Pokemon with the exception of Jolteon, Shinx, Typhosion, and Arcanine.


 WOOT!


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 26, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *high-five!*


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 26, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> I picked Growlithe. He's like my favorite Pokemon with the exception of Jolteon, Shinx, Typhosion, and Arcanine.
> 
> (Oh yah and um Charizard too.)


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 26, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quote Editers are annoying. Charizard is nothing compared to Arcanine.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 26, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :lol: 

Okay, I shall stop.


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 26, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You better.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 26, 2007)

Yogurt, can you stop spamming EVERY thread?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 28, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Yogurt, can you stop spamming EVERY thread?


 Thread Killer D:


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 28, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Yogurt, can you stop spamming EVERY thread?


 I dont spam it, I reply to it, and since its not that much content Its considered Spam


----------



## Tyler (Jun 29, 2007)

1) Yougurt stop being a pain. :\

2) They'd have to make a new pokemon for me. D=

Crazilsaur


----------



## Pichubro (Jul 8, 2007)

The Pichubrothers!! :lol: [Wasn't this post going to happen sooner or later?]


----------



## Kyle (Jul 9, 2007)

I forgot what I voted for but I think it would be...

Mew. Its like a icon to be the rarest Pokemon ever. It re-appears more than any other (besides Pikachu) of the original 151.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 9, 2007)

Kyle said:
			
		

> I forgot what I voted for but I think it would be...
> 
> Mew. Its like a icon to be the rarest Pokemon ever. It re-appears more than any other (besides Pikachu) of the original 151.


 Mew or Jirachi.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 9, 2007)

Tom the Warrior said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'd still think Mew. Mew was a trendsetter compared to its counterparts of the next gens which were Celebi, Jirachi and Shaymin.


----------

